# tank changes with baby fry guppies



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok I lost count at 13 but for tank changes how can one do it if they all swim at the top of the tank? This is my first batch that hasn't died on me, and they just seem to like the top of the tank, how do I clean the tank when it needs it?


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

well as the water level goes down, they will stay towards the top of the water but they have no choice to stay in the top of the tank if the water level goes down. i don't know if the wording makes sense. but you'll be fine for a water change cause the tank doesn't stay way down water level wise.


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*Tank*

The tank was newly made for the pregnant mother, so the level hasn't gone down, maybe because they are so tiny they need to be uptop? So how would I go about doing the change when it is needed? That's what I sorta need to know.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Get a mini-siphon (just a gravel washer with only a 1" bottom) and siphon uneaten food and waste from the bottom of the tank. It's normal for livebearer fry to hide in the floating plants at the surface of the water. It makes it easier for you to avoid siphoning them, unlike a lot of cichlid fry that hide on the bottom and pretend to be gravel. If you don't have a little siphon, you can use a small hose.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

when I had fry in my tank I just used airline tubing and did not gravel vac at all until they were a bit bigger. I did have a few get sucked up the airline tubing, but I got those back out with a clean turkey baster and just put them back in the tank.


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*tank*

Thanks i'll keep that in mind, I just set the tank up last night so don't have to worry for a couple days or so, I put one cory in. But thank you for that piece of advise i'll have to invest into something like that soon.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I feel,Its easier to use bare bottom tank for fry.It helps with clean as you can see where to clean and where fry are.I use a airline or turkey baster to clean mine


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> when I had fry in my tank I just used airline tubing


Obs is right smooth on here but several additional items:

TT:

Guppy fry enjoy floating plants even if larger fish are not in the tank.

IMHO remove the WC water via a siphon at the mid-depth of the tank and the siphon should be air line tubing.

If at all feasible siphon the water into a sink which has previously rinsed with tank water and in which the stopper is installed. I have recovered two fry from the sink one of which is the nicest male guppy which I have.

TR


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

I use a turkey baster to pick up uneaten food and waste in my fry tank. Airline tubing works well too. 

I agree, barebottom is the best way to go in a fry tank.


----------

